# Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen



## Dunkler (14. Juli 2015)

*Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen*

Guten Tag,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, möchte ich Kreisförmige Beschriftung, für eine Chiffrescheibe, erstellen. 
Dazu müssen die einzelnen Beschriftungskreise natürlich zueinander passen.

In Word habe ich es nun schon versucht. 
Leider ist es dabei unmöglich die einzelnen Beschriftungen sauber auszurichten. 
Dazu ist zwischen erstem und letztem Zeichen immer ein größerer Zwischenraum. 

Welche – kostenlosen - alternativen könnte ich nutzen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dunkler


----------



## P2063 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen*

für Paint.net gibt es ein Plugin "circle text" Circle Text - Plugins - Publishing ONLY! - Paint.NET Forum allerdings hab ich es damit auch noch nicht geschafft wirklich schöne Ergebnisse zu bekommen, irgendwas ist immer schief bzw es genügt meinen Symmetrieansprüchen nicht was aber auch je nach leer/sonderzeichen teils auf die verwendete Schriftart zurück zu führen sein kann. :/


----------



## Quat (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen*

Ich bin nicht so bewandert, wenn es um kostenlose Progs geht.
Aber einen Tip hab ich trotzdem.
Erstelle in einem Zeichenprogramm jeden Buchstaben einzeln, dann kannst du Ausrichten wie es dir gefällt.
Genau genommen, du schreibst erst komplett und trennst dann die Objekte.
Die unterschiedlichen Abstände in Fonts bändigst du nur, wenn du deine eigenen Font erstellst.


----------



## Dunkler (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen*

Tag,
die Idee mit alles einzeln machen,
 ist bei 94 Zeichen (der für mich relevante Teil des ASCII) doch sehr Mühselig… .

Paint.net werde ich mal versuchen … habe aber leider noch nie damit gearbeitet… .

Könnt mir vielleicht einer eine Scheibe, wie im Anhang, mit 94 Feldern machen?
In einem vernünftigen Programm dürfte es ja eine „Rotieren“ Funktion geben… .
Dann könnte ich es Handschriftlich machen.
(Ist Klausurvorbereitung und davor hat man ja bekanntlich eins nicht. Zeit.)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dunkler


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kreisförmige Beschriftung mit guter Formatierung erstellen*

Mit dem Fontwork in Open Office Draw schon probiert ?, Corel Draw hats auf jedenfall drauf, aber nicht kostenlos Auch so manches CD-Labelingprogramm oder Ettiketten-Designer können das.


----------

